# Even LOWER tech fork straightening



## dougfisk (Jul 4, 2013)

What else is there to do when it is 118 degrees ouside? ... go out and tinker with your old bikes, of course!

Most old bikes have bent forks.  Some are more obvious than others.  This one is pretty subtle:










I have been looking around for a ready-made fork straightening fixture for a while.... then I spotted it!  :eek:





More precision tools delivered to the site:





The ready-made fixture required an extra cost accessory for this job: 





This is how you operate it.  Unfortunately, this is where my camera batteries died.      This setup focuses the force at the crown/steertube region.  This would *not* be the proper setup if the fork blades themselves were bent....  I'm still thinking about how to tackle that...


----------



## Boris (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice equal length of chain on swing.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Nice equal length of chain on swing.




Is that the type of swing set where when you really start going one of the legs pulls out of the ground? We used to see how far we could get the leg up before it came slamming back down.  ahh the good ol days.. Kids nowadays just huff freon ..


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 4, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Is that the type of swing set where when you really start going one of the legs pulls out of the ground? We used to see how far we could get the leg up before it came slamming back down.  ahh the good ol days.. Kids nowadays just huff freon ..




No, these legs are set about 18in deep in concrete footings! :eek:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> No, these legs are set about 18in deep in concrete footings! :eek:




Congrats on your low tech idea!... Also on the landscaping!.. You have really captured the look of the Serengeti, even down to the parched earth!.. I can just imagine a lioness crawling out of that dense thicket!


----------



## vincev (Jul 4, 2013)

dougfisk,Just about now do you regret starting this thread??


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 4, 2013)

vincev said:


> dougfisk,Just about now do you regret starting this thread??




So far no, but it is early yet...


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 4, 2013)

fatbar said:


> ... Also on the landscaping!.. You have really captured the look of the Serengeti, even down to the parched earth!.. I can just imagine a lioness crawling out of that dense thicket!




The dog, in pic1, spends countless hours in the thicket.  No lioness yet, but we have seen a couple Coyotes.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 4, 2013)

The bend looks very modest to me. I would actually say if it rode alright, to leave that one alone. You stand to weaken the tubes a bit every time you push them past their yield point (which is what the bending really is). On the other hand, if it rode poorly or pulled hard, then it's time to straighten. I usually save the straightening efforts for those that impact riding substantially or those with a bend plain to the eye (or at least plainer than this). Some people want them dead straight though.


----------



## Boris (Jul 4, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> So far no, but it is early yet...




It's starting to get a little bit later in the day, so...

Any tips on how to straighten rungs on a swing set (fork straightener) after one gets done straightening forks using this method?
Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy an actual fork straightener than one of these swing sets?
Where do you store this custom fork straightener (swing set) when not in use?
Can your custom fork straightener (swing set) be used in temperatures under 100 degrees?


----------



## vincev (Jul 4, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> It's starting to get a little bit later in the day, so...
> 
> Any tips on how to straighten rungs on a swing set (fork straightener) after one gets done straightening forks using this method?
> Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy an actual fork straightener than one of these swing sets?
> ...




I would go to the park,and use the public swing sets.Is that not why they are in the park?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2013)

vincev said:


> I would go to the park,and use the public swing sets.Is that not why they are in the park?




I just spit beer everywhere..lol.. I can't stop laughing


----------



## geech34-2nd (Jul 4, 2013)

*Car trailer*

Good idea, I don't have a swing set so I use the rails on my car trailer. The old ways are best----use what you have.


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 4, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> The bend looks very modest to me. I would actually say if it rode alright, to leave that one alone. You stand to weaken the tubes a bit every time you push them past their yield point (which is what the bending really is). On the other hand, if it rode poorly or pulled hard, then it's time to straighten. I usually save the straightening efforts for those that impact riding substantially or those with a bend plain to the eye (or at least plainer than this). Some people want them dead straight though.




Mike:  I am obsessive about bent forks.... I see them everywhere.  It did not track up to my standards (which is merely perfection ).  I am on a mission to make 75 year old mild-steel-child's-toy bikes ride with no excuses necessary...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Mike:  I am obsessive about bent forks.... I see them everywhere.  It did not track up to my standards (which is merely perfection ).  I am on a mission to make 75 year old mild-steel-child's-toy bikes ride with no excuses necessary...




Like a Porsche....


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 4, 2013)

Dave, Good questions, all...



Dave Marko said:


> It's starting to get a little bit later in the day, so...
> 
> Any tips on how to straighten rungs on a swing set (fork straightener) after one gets done straightening forks using this method?




A 10lb sledgehammer should work.



> Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy an actual fork straightener than one of these swing sets?




Yes, definitely, and I would if I could find one!



> Where do you store this custom fork straightener (swing set) when not in use?




You can dig up the 4 concrete footings, break off the concrete with the sledgehammer mentioned above, disconnect the 2 major sub assemblies,  and drag them behind the garage.  I usually just leave it where it is.



> Can your custom fork straightener (swing set) be used in temperatures under 100 degrees?




Yes, but it may require more effort at lower temperatures, as the molecular structure of the steel parts may be more resistant to displacement.  That is why save this work for 110+ degree days.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Dave, Good questions, all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahajahaha... I love this thread!!!!..


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 4, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Mike:  I am obsessive about bent forks.... I see them everywhere.  It did not track up to my standards (which is merely perfection ).  I am on a mission to make 75 year old mild-steel-child's-toy bikes ride with no excuses necessary...




The steel should have a degree of memory to it, so with the right touch this could work fine. It's sort of the front analogue to cold setting a frame's rear triangle. Even one of the masters, Sheldon Brown, used just some boards and twine to cold set the rear halves of frames. With some care, it works.


----------



## vincev (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey! Will this work on carbon fiber forks if you want to put more angle on them??


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 5, 2013)

Thats it,I an going to report all of you to the iron workers union


----------

